
Your MAC Address Randomization attempts are futile [pdf] - ashitlerferad
http://papers.mathyvanhoef.com/asiaccs2016.pdf
======
schoen
I would suggest changing the title to "Why MAC Address Randomization is not
Enough" (based on the original paper title).

